# Buying a new daily hardcore beater ?



## shwesque (Jul 1, 2015)

I have a tagheuer aquaracer 500m that was my daily beater for 5 yeras ago

It serviced me very well and was a durable watch
But i was disappointed from the quaility of the rubber used in the bezel insert
It got scuffed and dented from the outdoor activities , i don't know how rubber is being used in a diving hardcore watch !!!
So i need to buy a new daily beater that will not baby it and will be worn all day and through outdoor activities..so it must be a hardcore watch that will take a beating ..( don't like gshocks)

My choices are

Marathon gsar
Muhle SAR
Stowa prodiver
Certina ds 500

I know that the muhle also has a rubber ring but i have read some owners report that it is a very solid rubber that don't got cut , but who knows 🤷

Need opinions please.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Mods already moved your post from GWF to Public, now you posted again on the Mühle Forum. Why‘s that ? If you want feedback on Mühle, Stowa, Marathon and Certina the Public Forum is the appropriate place to ask.


----------



## shwesque (Jul 1, 2015)

StufflerMike said:


> Mods already moved your post from GWF to Public, now you posted again on the Mühle Forum. Why‘s that ? If you want feedback on Mühle, Stowa, Marathon and Certina the Public Forum is the appropriate place to ask.



May be i got opinions from Muhle owners themselves. 🙂


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

shwesque said:


> May be i got opinions from Muhle owners themselves. 🙂


I see, makes sense to post here, on GWF and DWF. Cross post lover?


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

SAR is built like a tank. Would make a great daily watch, IMHO.


----------



## dnodelman (Aug 12, 2020)

Can't go wrong with a SAR or an ice hardened Damasko.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The SAR got a red rubber….


----------



## Only (Apr 28, 2017)

StufflerMike said:


> The SAR got a red rubber….
> 
> View attachment 16751366


Super nice

Would be better if the rubber bezel was red like the rubber bracelet


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Only said:


> Super nice
> 
> Would be better if the rubber bezel was red like the rubber bracelet


Overegging the pudding ? No thanks.


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

shwesque said:


> It got scuffed and dented from the outdoor activities


I'll add another vote for for an ice-hardened Damasko.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Batboy said:


> I'll add another vote for for an ice-hardened Damasko.


Could become tricky, currently there‘s no ice-hardened three hand watch available. Only submarine steel with surface hardening (DS3x, DK3x). The Mühle SAR has quite a different look and a different history (20 years). Since it‘s no big deal to replace the rubber bezel I wouldn‘t know any reason not to pull the trigger on the SAR.

Furthermore it should be noted that shwesque (banned) was running 5 accounts here, all complaining about the rubber bezel.


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

StufflerMike said:


> Furthermore it should be noted that shwesque (banned) was running 5 accounts here, all complaining about the rubber bezel.


A rubber bezel fetish?


----------



## attilab (Jan 6, 2022)

Came here to recommend the SAR Rescue Timer, I just have to share this.

I got my Lumen a bit more than 2 weeks ago, on the textile strap. I wore it for a week, it's a fantastic piece. I then put it down so I can wear my bronze ProMare again for a bit. As I went back to my watch box to pick up the SAR again, I only found its empty slot in there, it was gone! Then I saw...

So it turns out my other half has been wearing it for several days in a row now, she even sleeps with the watch on! I know now it was a great choice. She's got her own peculiar collection, albeit showing a different taste to mine, she usually doesn't like anything I have.

Yet the SAR seems to be a common favourite for both of us these days. I'm now happy that I got it on a strap. Had it been a bracelet or a rubber strap she wouldn't be able to enjoy as easy.


----------



## ichdien (Jun 2, 2020)

Your wife has good taste.


----------

